# Football! What are the rules? Can you guys help?



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok so I love sports. The thing is I always wanted to know more about football but never really got a handle on it.Before the season starts again I would like if some of you could help guide me in the right direction, I like watching it but I would like to know what is going on beside the obvious (like touchdowns) and things like that. Thank you in advanced.

-Kris


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Put the sound on and listen to the announcers.

You'll figure it out, it's really not that complicated.

But for starters, here's a hint.

"Downs" are like "more chances".


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Check out _Take Your Eye Off the Ball: How to Watch Football by Knowing Where to Look_ by Pat Kirwan.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

lenzi said:


> Put the sound on and listen to the announcers.
> 
> You'll figure it out, it's really not that complicated.
> 
> ...


I have done that before trust me I guess what throws me off is the language and when they start talking about yards and penalties and why there penalties then I really get lost. But thanks for talking about the "Downs" that makes sense.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Check out _Take Your Eye Off the Ball: How to Watch Football by Knowing Where to Look_ by Pat Kirwan.


Thanks Charlie I really appreciate that. I will check that out!:smthumbup:


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, you can check this out, it has some diagrams that explain some things:

Football For Dummies

Alternately, there is a whole YouTube series explaining things in whimsical manner. Burt Reynolds narrates the first part:

Basic Football Part 1

There are rules variations between high school, college, and the pros, and for different parts of the game (early vs inside the 2-minute warning) and season (playoffs).

Don't worry about the rules.

Seriously, the best way to learn it is via osmosis; just watch a lot of games and listen to what's happening. You'll pick it the basics in no time. You're not a referee, so you don't have to have the minutiae memorized.

Besides, if your husband is a fan of the game, once you learn to speak to the differences between a 4-3 and 3-4 defense, and when you can spot the clip on a kickoff return, he will probably be incredibly turned on.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe try turning the TV audio off and put the game on the radio. The radio announcers explain what they are seeing, may be good for you.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hubby is not a big sports nut I'am lol go figure right?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm all about me some college football! My husband never enjoyed watching, listening to, or attending games, so I typically do those things with my son, parents, siblings, and friends. I basically learned, as others have stated, by osmosis, in childhood. I'm Southern, so knowing something about football is sort of just engrained in everyone - like saying "please" and "thank you" and referring to your father as "Daddy" no matter how old you are. 

Watch the games. Actually sit down, turn on the audio or an accompanying radio broadcast of the game you're watching. Pay attention. Focus on following the game and figuring out what's happening. Notice the game clock. Keep track of the downs and watch the different things the teams do on various downs. Eventually, you'll find yourself yelling at a coach who can't hear you for going for two instead of taking the much-needed PAT, or for failing to go for it on 4th and short.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been refereeing the game for some 34 years now. Just ask your specific questions here or drop me an IM and I'll do my best to supply you with an answer as well as the rationale for it!

My primary forte is NCAA Collegiate football rules, but I have buddies who are equally conversent with NFL rules.

We'll get you an answer!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Listen to Andy Griffin. " what it was was football"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Thound said:


> Listen to Andy Griffin. " what it was was football"


*Andy Griffith*


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Andy Griffith*


Nit pickin'. Can you tell us what's a catch in the NFL? Oh wait, never mind


----------

